# Using REX vs Acid Wav files in Kontakt



## dathyr1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello,

There is a big sale going on over at the old Nine Volt Audio(which has opened up their old products for a short period) which their products are in a few different format options which two of them are Acid WAV and REX.

Their new name is "In Session Audio".

I use Kontakt allot for various sampled libraries and wondering if there is any advantage to using either REX formatted files vs Acid WAV files? 

Couple of options over at Nine Volt Audio is Buying the products in either REX & Kontakt format or Acid WAV and Kontakt format --that is why I am asking.

I am a Windows 7 user.


Another thing I need to decide is do I have a use for all these specific repetitive audio loop files. But that is what I need to decide.

thanks for any info,

DT


----------



## dathyr1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Bring this up again,

In a sample library, Anybody find using REX files vs Acid Wav files better to work with in Kontakt? Or is it a dont care. 

Some Acid wave files I have tried in libraries are similar to REX where they have the samples with the little flags to break up the wave samples. Most the time they dont. 

I know REX files you have to load through the file directory of Kontakt and Acid wav files I can drag and drop them into kontakt.

I know it is the same sample, just conditioned differently. But why would I use one over the other? and in Kontakt?

thank you,

DT


----------

